
Why HTTPS will never be required in browsers - chmars
http://scripting.com/liveblog/users/davewiner/2016/02/01/0967.html
======
oliwarner
This is ridiculous.

Free SSL certificates have existed for a _long_ time. And there is a lot of
churn at the free end, driven by Let's Encrypt. I'd be shocked if there aren't
new —more convenient— domain level options provided by web hosts in the very
near future.

Maintaining a SSL certificate is only as important as maintaining the actual
hosting.

------
chmars
I don't agree with Dave, in particular because thanks to Let's Encrypt, my
hoster offers SSL for free and many others do.

(Many of the Let's Encrypt sponsors are hoster – and they usually are sponsors
because they have already implemented free SSL for their customers:
[https://letsencrypt.org/sponsors/.](https://letsencrypt.org/sponsors/.))

